# Systemd migration: No network at startup.

## ch64

Hello.

I have migrated to systemd.

Now i have no network options given at boot. No XDM starting and no ntpdate after the network options.

So i want to add three services: net.eth3, XDM and ntpdate.

What to do?

I have made a file /usr/lib64/systemd/system/net.eth3.service

But when i put 

# systemctl enable net.eth3.service

i get:

```

The unit files have no [Install] section. They are not meant to be enabled

using systemctl.

Possible reasons for having this kind of units are:

1) A unit may be statically enabled by being symlinked from another unit's

   .wants/ or .requires/ directory.

2) A unit's purpose may be to act as a helper for some other unit which has

   a requirement dependency on it.

3) A unit may be started when needed via activation (socket, path, timer,

   D-Bus, udev, scripted systemctl call, ...).

 
```

Here is the content of the net.eth3.service file:

```

[Unit]

Description=Static network service

After=local-fs.target

Documentation=man:ifconfig(8)

Documentation=man:route(8)

[Service]

Type=oneshot

RemainAfterExit=yes

ExecStart=/bin/ifconfig eth3 192.168.1.3 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0  up

ExecStart=/bin/route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth3

```

----------

## shazeal

You are going about it all wrong. Here is my setup for reference.

/etc/systemd/network/staticip.network

```
[Match]

Name=en*

[Network]

DNS=122.56.237.1

DNS=210.55.111.1

[Address]

Address=192.168.1.50/24

[Route]

Gateway=192.168.1.1
```

Make a file like this then run

```
systemctl enable systemd-networkd
```

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *ch64 wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
> I have migrated to systemd.

 

I was wondering how u got systemd working. I couldn't get it working. 

My wireless connection also stopped working and my sound stopped working too.

----------

## ch64

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *ch64 wrote:*   

> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

 

Yeah, I followed that. But it still started up openrc when i booted it.

I'm using GRUB2 and i changed it just like what the wiki said ---> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

----------

## ch64

Normally it should init up systemd or nothing.

Somebody knows how to add XDM and ntpdate?

----------

## deefster

 *ShanaXXII wrote:*   

>  *ch64 wrote:*   http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd 
> 
> Yeah, I followed that. But it still started up openrc when i booted it.
> 
> I'm using GRUB2 and i changed it just like what the wiki said ---> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

 

Setting that variable for Grub2 only sets what will happen when you generate a new /boot/grub/grub.cfg with grub2-mkconfig.  

Look in your grub.cfg to see what your init line actually says.

----------

